# [fotd]: romp in the wondergrass



## lipshock (Jun 17, 2007)

......


----------



## psychobabble23 (Jun 17, 2007)

wow those colors looks great on you. amazing that it still looks so good after a days work and cry.


----------



## xkatietron (Jun 17, 2007)

your skin is to die for. everything about it is beautiful.


----------



## Ms. Q (Jun 17, 2007)

I love the colors on your skin


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jun 17, 2007)

simply divine, even after a hard days work you look great!


----------



## Trashionista (Jun 17, 2007)

wow. you are incredibly gorgeous and your makeup looks awesome!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Pictures taken eight hours AFTER initial application -- after my hellish day at work on Friday and with the horrendous flash; which explains the shinyness (which I tried to lessen in Photoshop) and no eyeliner on the waterline -- cried it off.  I am going to redo this some time in the near future, when it's not so un-blended and just blah!











I'm not naked, I swear!  Note the tanktop strap.

eyes:
+ ud primer potion
+ lucky jade shadestick
+ vanilla e/s
+ romping e/s
+ nocturnelle e/s
+ humid e/s
+ wondergrass e/s
+ blacktrack fluidline
+ l'oreal voluminous carbon black mascara
+ n.y.c "glamour" false lashes

cheeks:
+ dollymix blush

lips (were):
+ take a hint tendertone
+ orchidazzle l/s
+ flattery lipgelee_

 
Your make-up looks awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like you applied make-up and took picture. Your skin is flawless.  Once again, I am glad I got wondergrass


----------



## Moppit (Jun 17, 2007)

You are very beautiful!!!  The colours look fantastic.


----------



## june19th (Jun 17, 2007)

Woah lady, this is perfection! Its so flawlessly applied (I guess maybe it helps that your skin is incredible!) LOL


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 17, 2007)

this is so pretty and the colors stand out on your skin.  lovely!


----------



## Khalia25 (Jun 17, 2007)

This looks PERFECT!...and you remind me of Stacy Dash! Very pretty!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 17, 2007)

I love the blending and how the colors look on your skin!


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 17, 2007)

it's so blah and unblended? it looks great!!! i love it!


----------



## MaddyMoo (Jun 17, 2007)

pretty


----------



## kimmy (Jun 17, 2007)

you look absolutely amazing, your skin is so perfect! love this look.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 17, 2007)

this looks like it belongs in a magazine. really, the colours, the brows, everything is perfect.


----------



## Mien (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow, you look stunning!


----------



## entipy (Jun 17, 2007)

This is beautiful! If *this* is what you get after eight hours of a hellish day AND crying? Well, WOW! You look gorgeous.


----------



## Bybs (Jun 17, 2007)

Your skin is amazingly flawless. Love these colours on you.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 17, 2007)

You are stunning and this look is amazing!


----------



## cuddlybear (Jun 17, 2007)

gooddddddd.... you look totally air-brushed...
this is some amazing mu skill..
absoultely fabulous!


----------



## lipshock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Khalia25* -  Stacey Dash?!  Wow, really.  I am OBSESSED with Stacey Dash.  I think she is so gorgeous and I am so flattered you think I look like her.  I've only gotten that comparison one other time at work.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks ladies for the positive feedback!  You really know how to make a girl feel better.


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 17, 2007)

your so pretty!!! i love this make up
xxx


----------



## clamster (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Pictures taken eight hours AFTER initial application -- after my hellish day at work on Friday and with the horrendous flash; which explains the shinyness (which I tried to lessen in Photoshop) and no eyeliner on the waterline -- cried it off. I am going to redo this some time in the near future, when it's not so un-blended and just blah!










I'm not naked, I swear!  Note the tanktop strap.

eyes:
+ ud primer potion
+ lucky jade shadestick
+ vanilla e/s
+ romping e/s
+ nocturnelle e/s
+ humid e/s
+ wondergrass e/s
+ blacktrack fluidline
+ l'oreal voluminous carbon black mascara
+ n.y.c "glamour" false lashes

cheeks (were):
+ dollymix blush

lips (were):
+ take a hint tendertone
+ orchidazzle l/s
+ flattery lipgelee_

 
Wow looks like it was just applied and you skin is amazing!! You did a good job


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 17, 2007)

One word..BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jun 17, 2007)

Giiiiirl!! This is great....beautiful. Absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## M.I.A. (Jun 17, 2007)

you are soooooo beautiful


----------



## PBunnieP (Jun 17, 2007)

WOW the colours look stunning against your skintone and on top of that you have skin to die for. So jealous~ keep up the good work luv!


----------



## ashley8119 (Jun 17, 2007)

That is amazing. I love those colors, and they look amazing on you. 

You are stunning.


----------



## thenovice (Jun 17, 2007)

You are one of the most beautiful people i have ever seen.


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 17, 2007)

beautiful and flawless. the colours look great on you and i love the title of this thread hehe


----------



## hunny_kisses (Jun 17, 2007)

HOLYNESS! you're beautiful! you should be a model. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




love your contacts too. where'd you get them from?


----------



## Khalia25 (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_*Khalia25* - Stacey Dash?! Wow, really. I am OBSESSED with Stacey Dash. I think she is so gorgeous and I am so flattered you think I look like her. I've only gotten that comparison one other time at work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Yes, girl..you look like you can be her sister! You have her eyes...her nose...her lips. WOW, that's everything!


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 17, 2007)

very pretty 
You skin is amazing


----------



## MrsJames (Jun 17, 2007)

wow you're gorgeous! Your makeup is hot!


----------



## verdge (Jun 18, 2007)

You are very pretty... so so gorgeous and I love your skin....


----------



## SChotgurrl (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Khalia25* 

 
_This looks PERFECT!...and you remind me of Stacy Dash! Very pretty!_

 

I thought the EXACT same thing when I first saw your FOTDs...oh how I envy thee!!


----------



## Eoraptor (Jun 18, 2007)

That's very pretty!  Great brows and such a bright reflective green.


----------



## tadzio79 (Jun 18, 2007)

you're absolutely gorgeous!!! and your skin is to die for!


----------



## Buttercup (Jun 18, 2007)

My jaw dropped. You're absolutely stunning. 

Makeup looks beautiful too!


----------



## mistella (Jun 18, 2007)

too pretty!! you look flawless


----------



## Jayne (Jun 18, 2007)

wow, you look great !!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 18, 2007)

Very pretty and well done.  I can't imagine it looked shiny at all, more of a dewy glow.  That adds to how pretty it is.

Love the brows - you've got my vote!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 18, 2007)

Very pretty and well done.  I can't imagine it looked shiny at all, more of a dewy glow.  That adds to how pretty it is.

Love the brows - you've got my vote!

Hey, my birthday is New Year's Eve too!


----------



## ankheera (Jun 18, 2007)

you look like you just did your make up! you're so cute and your skin is flawless!!!!


----------



## User67 (Jun 18, 2007)

I would never have even thought to put those colors together, they look awesome! You are totally flawless!


----------



## PomPoko (Jun 18, 2007)

you look amazing, so gorgeous. I always look forward to seeing your FOTD's


----------



## lsperry (Jun 18, 2007)

I've been waiting for you to post some shadows from c-shock!! I'm loving this combination....Can't wait to receive romping. Maccosmetics.com messed up my order and sent me passionate instead. I'm supposed to get romping tomorrow....Can't wait to try it out!

Great job and great makeup skills as alway!!!


----------



## MacArtist (Jun 18, 2007)

flawless


----------



## breathless (Jun 18, 2007)

so, wow. where do i start?? you're soo pretty! you're eyes are gorgeous! your lips are soo pretty. i want lips like that!!! your skin is flawless!!! and your makeup application is to perfection!!!


----------



## lipshock (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hunny_kisses* 

 
_HOLYNESS! you're beautiful! you should be a model. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




love your contacts too. where'd you get them from?_

 
They're actually from FreshLook Colourblends and their colour is Grey.  It's one of the most natural looking contacts I have ever worn.  I love them and some times I really forget I'm even wearing them.


----------



## sassygirl224 (Jun 18, 2007)

ugh, im SO jealous of your skin, and my goodness, your eyeshadow just rocks!!!!


----------



## lipshock (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_Very pretty and well done.  I can't imagine it looked shiny at all, more of a dewy glow.  That adds to how pretty it is.

Love the brows - you've got my vote!

Hey, my birthday is New Year's Eve too!_

 

I am not a fan of the dewy look, to be honest.  I much prefer a matte(r) face and maybe a little glow on the cheek(bones) area.  I don't know but for some times I think I look gross with a lot of "dewiness".  I know some will agree that darker skintones look flat with matte finishes but I've received so many compliments when I do a matte finish.  It looks polished and airbrushed.  Gotta love SFF!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AND HELLO NEW YEAR'S EVE TWIN!  Isn't like a blessing and a curse at the same time?  Wicked times but also people tend to forget your birthday because they're caught up in the NYE madness.


----------



## lipshock (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks, lovelies, so much for the compliments!  I truly appreciate it.  But trust me, my skin is far from perfect -- it's all about the right angles, lighting, and the SFF.  It's an illusion I tell you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I am slightly obsessive about my skincare, so maybe that helps a little.  Heh.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jun 18, 2007)

wow ur face looks so smooth..i like it


----------



## theleopardcake (Jun 19, 2007)

you are just ridiculously amazing.
I LOVE your make up, skin, hair, brows, etc!


----------



## lipshock (Jun 19, 2007)

You all are so nice and super sweet!  <3333

Thanks, again!


----------



## makeupgal (Jun 19, 2007)

You look like that girl that played Alicia Silverstone's best friend in that movie...I can't remember the name!!!  Anyway, your makeup looks amazing and your skin is unreal.  Beautiful!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Jun 20, 2007)

You look stunning! What shade in SFF do you use?  IF that's what you have on in the photos it is the most amazingly perfect match I've ever seen on anyone that's ever worn it!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 20, 2007)

Sizzle..........hot!!!


----------



## MACisME (Jun 20, 2007)

ur skin isss gorgeous hun


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 20, 2007)

flawless and so beautiful


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Jun 20, 2007)

WOW, cute very AKA-ish (sorority colors)


----------



## snowkei (Jun 20, 2007)

u look super hot!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 20, 2007)

your beautiful and i love the makeup


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

  This is beautiful! If *this* is what you get after eight hours of a hellish day AND crying? Well, WOW! You look gorgeous.  
 
I second this~


----------



## rosquared (Jun 20, 2007)

love it!!  i want your eyebrows!!


----------



## lipshock (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_You look stunning! What shade in SFF do you use?  IF that's what you have on in the photos it is the most amazingly perfect match I've ever seen on anyone that's ever worn it!_

 

Oh yeah, SFF all the way!  Greatest foundation I have ever used, honestly.  My shade is allover the place really (inner portion of my face is lighter and yellow-undertones and outer portion is darker and yellow-undertones) but I use SFF in NC50.  It's not perfect but it matches the inner part beautifully, so then I just fade out the foundation edges to the outer portions so there isn't that gross line of where the foundation ends and my "real" skin begins.  Heh.


----------



## lipshock (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupgal* 

 
_You look like that girl that played Alicia Silverstone's best friend in that movie...I can't remember the name!!!  Anyway, your makeup looks amazing and your skin is unreal.  Beautiful!_

 

You are the third person on Specktra to tell me that.  Her name is Stacey Dash and I LOVE HER, she's so beautiful . . so I am highly flattered you think I resemble her.

The skin is unreal -- it's the SFF!  Without it there's much to be desired, lol.


----------



## lipshock (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~*Starlicious*~* 

 
_WOW, cute very AKA-ish (sorority colors)_

 

That's is really cute because I hadn't even noticed it until you pointed it out.  Maybe that's a sign I should rush AKA since I was extended an invitation to join.  LOL.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Oh yeah, SFF all the way!  Greatest foundation I have ever used, honestly.  My shade is allover the place really (inner portion of my face is lighter and yellow-undertones and outer portion is darker and yellow-undertones) but I use SFF in NC50.  It's not perfect but it matches the inner part beautifully, so then I just fade out the foundation edges to the outer portions so there isn't that gross line of where the foundation ends and my "real" skin begins.  Heh._

 
It looks amazing! I am all over the place too as far as finding a match. The NC45 looks chalky and yellow on me but the NWs look too peachy.  You look wonderful!!!


----------



## stevoulina (Jun 21, 2007)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 21, 2007)

That looks amazing. I LOVE LOVE LOVE The colors!


----------



## Emmi (Jun 21, 2007)

You have stunning skin!! Love the look on you.


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jun 21, 2007)

jawdroppingly beautiful!


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 21, 2007)

you don't look shiny at all - more like a glow to your skin.  if you call that shiny, i want to be shiny...  your makeup looks great, too!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 21, 2007)

The eyes are so pretty and the lips just look perfect!!


----------



## Jaim (Jun 21, 2007)

That look is gorgeous!


----------



## Jen_09 (Jun 22, 2007)

very nice  =] I likey.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jun 22, 2007)

Take your ass to the MAC store NOW and apply!


----------



## lipshock (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_Take your ass to the MAC store NOW and apply!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Silly girl, no way!  Not as talented as you, Ms. Erin!

Even going to pick up some MAC goodies is super intimidating.  There's not a chance I could even make it through the application process.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jun 22, 2007)

OMG that's absolutely gorgeous!! Love it!


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 29, 2008)

Aww man.  The pics are gone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I needed a suggestion for wondergrass


----------

